# Любить больше нечем



## Rumple.stiltskin

Hello , 

I'm new to the russian language and need some help with translating that verse of song generally and the last sentence particularly.

А я не знаю даже, сколько
В душе моей ран и трещин
Разбито сердце на осколки
Увы, любить больше нечем

Thanks alot in advance !


----------



## DrDIT

The literal translation is:

I even do not know how many 
Wounds and fractures my soul has
My heart is shuttered to pieces
Alas, there is nothing left to love with 

Well, not Pushkin or Poe or Kipling, for sure


----------



## Rumple.stiltskin

i see , Thanks alot DrDit !


----------



## Rosett

Here's first person speaking, therefore, the last line should be "... I have/got nothing ..."


----------



## Drink

DrDIT said:


> The literal translation is:
> 
> I do not even know how many
> Wounds and fractures my soul has
> My heart is shattered to pieces
> Alas, there is nothing left to love with
> 
> Well, not Pushkin or Poe or Kipling, for sure



Just a couple corrections.


----------



## Rumple.stiltskin

Rosett said:


> Here's first person speaking, therefore, the last line should be "... I have/got nothing ..."



Thank you Rosett ! 



Drink said:


> Just a couple corrections.



Thank you Drink !


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> Here's first person speaking, therefore, the last line should be "... I have/got nothing ..."



Either one works.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> Either one works.


Right, but not the same.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> Right, but not the same.



Even in English "there is nothing left" in this context implies that the speaker has nothing left. It may be even better to say "there is nothing left in me with which to love", but then it is just too long.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> Even in English "there is nothing left" in this context implies that the speaker has nothing left. It may be even better to say "there is nothing left in me with which to love", but then it is just too long.


Well, "in me" introduces the complement indicating first person, which is naturally omitted in Russian: "(мне) нечем больше любить". While the Russian phrase with "мне" sounds naturally, its direct English translation with "in me" is pretty awkward.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> Well, "in me" introduces the complement indicating first person, which is naturally omitted in Russian: "(мне) нечем больше любить". While the Russian phrase with "мне" sounds naturally, its direct English translation with "in me" is pretty awkward.



No it's not awkward. In fact, this is probably the most natural way to say it.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> No it's not awkward. In fact, this is probably the most natural way to say it.


It's awkward compared to a concise line in the Russian lyrics "...(мне) больше нечем". OK, then we'll better have it, like you suggested.
But there's a simple "I have nothing left...", instead of "there is nothing left in me..." which corresponds to "ничего не осталось во мне...".


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> It's awkward compared to a concise line in the Russian lyrics "...(мне) больше нечем". OK, then we'll better have it, like you suggested.
> But there's a simple "I have nothing left...", instead of "there is nothing left in me..." which corresponds to "ничего не осталось во мне...".



That's why I said that it's too long (by which I only meant, like you said, that it is too long compared to the other lines). It is still perfectly fine to say "there is nothing left" without "in me". And now we are back to where we started when I said that either one works: "I have nothing left" or "there is nothing left".


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> either one works: "I have nothing left" or "there is nothing left".


Back to square one, they make a subtle but important distinction between them, with regards to the subject, that results in a broken style for the entire verse in the case of "there is."


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> Back to square one, they make a subtle but important distinction between them, with regards to the subject, that results in a broken style for the entire verse in the case of "there is."



Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Drink said:


> Let's agree to disagree.



_and on that note... We fully explored the expression, I do not believe there is any reason to continue - I am closing this thread.._


----------

